# Lighting for a 20G tank???



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi
i am just starting out with a 20G tank(24" L), been up and running for about a month now, cycled and clear! i just added a pair or coral banded shrimp and they are awesome!
i think i need to upgrade my lights form a single NO 20W fluorescent as i would like to add coral. i would prefer to do LED for energy consumption reasons... i am hoping for some recommendations - there is such a variety of rigs available for such a range of prices... from $150-$1000. i am a little confused what exactly i should be looking for...
Help?
Thanks!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

this will be dependant on what corals you would like to keep. some require more lights than others.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> this will be dependant on what corals you would like to keep. some require more lights than others.


Disagree. As he is talking about LED, it depends on amount of money he is ready to spend.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> this will be dependant on what corals you would like to keep. some require more lights than others.


Disagree. As he is talking about LED, it depends on amount of money he is ready to spend.
Almost any good LED will handle his "one" coral

check the Reef Brite and Aqua Illumination SOL. Reef Brite is cheaper but do not controllable.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> as i would like to add coral.
> Thanks!


seen this story several times (my self included). It always starts with one coral or one fish, but in few months there are several inside and as result people wasting money, by selling previously purchased equipment (which was bought for one coral) and getting good one.
If you really decided to proceed with SW not just for one months go and get good equipment.

If you are not sure, try to find used one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

i am pretty new so to answer this question:


ninjaturtle said:


> this will be dependant on what corals you would like to keep.


-Pretty ones, haha

What i don't want to do is shoot myself in the foot by investing $100-250(my budget) in a lighting system that wont do a majority of corals.

i found these ones, i am wondering if the main difference is just the brand?
Also at that price point would i be better off with T5HO? Thoughts,
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Reef-Bright-p/56213.htm

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ld-mlrb1824/Marineland+Reef+Bright+LED+Light+Fixture+%2818-24+Inch%29.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Assuming you will need at least 2 T5HO, you will spend around $60 per year to replace them.
Check this link. I think you will be able to get trough with two of this:
One is 50/50 and another one is Blue.These are the cheapest decent one on the market
Check also another LEDs on this link. 
http://www.goreef.com/Reef-Brite-Compact-LED-Fixture-24.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mariuszekca (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm building a LED fixture for my 8g nano right now. I had 18w CF stock light and had to change bulb every year (35$) and now ballast stop working ( around 100$ to replace it) I spend 150$ for a 12 cree led's, heat sink and dimmable driver. Wish bought that before!!! Go LED!!! It's expensive but pays back later!!!
I have 20"x10" heatsink with 48 cree leds on my 50g corner tank and i'm very happy with it! I don't see much difference on my hydro bill!!!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

sig said:


> Disagree. As he is talking about LED, it depends on amount of money he is ready to spend.
> Almost any good LED will handle his "one" coral
> 
> check the Reef Brite and Aqua Illumination SOL. Reef Brite is cheaper but do not controllable.


so you feel its more important to buy whatever LED he can afford, and then chose corals around what his LED can handle?

if youre buying a home, would you buy a home at whatever amount youre willing to pay, then plan who gets to stay in it afterward without assessing your needs before hand? or would you think about who will be stayin in the home with you, and then go out to search for a house thatll fit the needs of those members?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> so you feel its more important to buy whatever LED he can afford, and then chose corals around what his LED can handle?
> 
> if youre buying a home, would you buy a home at whatever amount youre willing to pay, then plan who gets to stay in it afterward without assessing your needs before hand? or would you think about who will be stayin in the home with you, and then go out to search for a house thatll fit the needs of those members?


O Man, you do not get it . 
This is not about buying car or home. This is about hobby and everybody with time (usually very short) wants to progress.
What I am trying to tell that if he will get GSP today, tomorrow he will want SPS. Almost everybody was in this story. 
The guy asking for advice and I just suggest that he will get something reasonable for all types of corals, by looking in the future. I am not offering him to buy lights for 3K

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> What i don't want to do is shoot myself in the foot by investing $100-200(my budget) in a lighting system that wont do a majority of corals.


Just to be clear, i would like to get enough light to handle most corals, i am sure i will want them ALL as i learn more about their care and variety and needs i want lights that i won't need to upgrade. 
This is my first tank, it's a 20G, 24x12x16 my budget for lights is $100-200. i imagine that if i really get into "the hobby" i will want a bigger tank and my 20G will end up as my sump! 
i am not set on LEDs, after seeing the ones in my price range in action i am not really that impressed with their colour or brightness...
i am not sure the route to go...MH?, T5HO 2 bulbs? or 4bulbs?, Combos with MH+T5HO, LEDs. ???
i have been reading and reading and price checking and now i am in information overload and a bit lost...
Good thing i am resolved to take this all slowly... i am in no rush...
Thanks for the input so far...
@Sig you said to 
"Check this link. I think you will be able to get trough with two of this:
One is 50/50 and another one is Blue.These are the cheapest decent one on the market"
but no link... what did you want to show me?
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> so you feel its more important to buy whatever LED he can afford, and then chose corals around what his LED can handle?
> 
> if youre buying a home, would you buy a home at whatever amount youre willing to pay, then plan who gets to stay in it afterward without assessing your needs before hand? or would you think about who will be stayin in the home with you, and then go out to search for a house thatll fit the needs of those members?


Actually, I purchased my home based exactly on how much I was willing to pay. There were other factors, but the main limitation was my budget. You really can't "anticipate" your needs, because they *will* change.

I agree with Sig here. If you're gonna go for corals, and LED lighting to boot, you might as well get the best bang for your buck, even if it's a little more expensive. Otherwise, you'll just end up spending more money on upgrades.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> i have been reading and reading and price checking and now i am in information overload and a bit lost...
> Thanks!
> Jeff


I was also reading and reading and can not make my mind. With the prices on LED it is difficult, specially, when you do not know if you will continue with this hobby.
You can get cheap used T5 and add one small reef brite blue, but you will just prolong agony before going to full LED.

Unfortunately there is no decent LEDs in your price range. Any way please have a look on these Reef Brites, but they are not controllable

http://www.goreef.com/Reef-Brite-LED-Fixture/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sig said:


> O Man, you do not get it .
> This is not about buying car or home. This is about hobby and everybody with time (usually very short) wants to progress.
> *What I am trying to tell that if he will get GSP today, tomorrow he will want SPS. Almost everybody was in this story. *The guy asking for advice and I just suggest that he will get something reasonable for all types of corals, by looking in the future. I am not offering him to buy lights for 3K


OP, for your wallet's sake, go bigger now!

look at me, I bought a biocube and set it up last year, and spent a ton of money!! Now where am I? 1 year later and I want a 125Gal with sump setup! Choose your first setup wisely, this hobby will suck you in very quickly. It is better to go bigger now! (albeit not 125Gal right away if you dont want it.)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pacman said:


> op, for your wallet's sake, go bigger now!
> 
> Look at me, i bought a biocube and set it up last year, and spent a ton of money!! Now where am i? 1 year later and i want a 125gal with sump setup! Choose your first setup wisely, this hobby will suck you in very quickly. It is better to go bigger now! (albeit not 125gal right away if you dont want it.)


+100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*go big!!!*

You guys are hilarious! I get it... but
I have a 20G Tank
I have a stand it fits on 
I have a Eheim HOB powerfilter 
I have a 75W Heater 
I have 25 pounds of live rock and live sand
I have cycled water 
I Have a few hermit crabs
I have a couple of snails
I have 2 mated banded coral shrimp 
I have a small bit of brown/green palys (thanks teemee)
should I toss it all and start over? 
I think not! 
I have a desire to finish this LITTLE tank (looks big in my livingroom) and make it beautiful (it already is to me BTW). I would like to be able to have the option to add softies, leathers, SPS, LPS and anemones(I know, not a coral). I am already enjoying the journey of creating a living, visually stimulating BIG (in my living room) tank. I don't anticipate that in 1-2 years when it is "finished" ie: has a max bio-load that I will be unsatisfied with the effort I put in and the limitations of the tank size, rather I anticipate that I will appreciate the beauty of it and enjoy looking at it for years to come. 
I believe it is the journey AND the destination that make "this hobby" so much fun and rewarding. Maybe I am wrong, maybe when I have a beautiful maxed out 20G in my maxed out livingroom I will feel such compulsation that I will look for a bigger house to house a bigger tank... I actually could see it happening... thanks for the warning and reminder... sincerely

back to my question:

What would be my lighting requirements? How much light do I need to be able to host the most types of coral? 
I am leaning towards just getting T5HO for now. Do I NEED a 4x24W or would a 2x24W do a tank my size? 
If not how about a 2x24W T5HO now then adding the Reefbright LED strip Sig recommended later when I can afford it... 
Ideas?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> You guys are hilarious! I get it... but
> 
> I have a desire to finish this LITTLE tank (looks big in my livingroom) and make it beautiful (it already is to me BTW). I would like to be able to have the option to add softies, leathers, SPS, LPS and anemones


for what you mentioned here you need at least 50G

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I thnk 2x24W T5HO will be enough, but let see what others will say

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*thanks !*

Thanks Sig I found a good deal on an used Aquaticlife 2x24 T5HO fixture (with 6 month old bulbs but an extra brand new Giesemann bulb). The deal included some great corals to boot! It sure is bright!

Now, at night I would like to have blue lights, what's a good route there?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am using like this, but a* blue*.
It gives unbelivable shine for the green corals

http://www.goreef.com/Reef-Brite-Mini-LEDs-White.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am thinking of adding this DIY LED kit. I am keeping my T5's and thinking of adding this... 
http://www.aquastyleonline.com/products/Aquarium-14-LEDs--DIY-Dimmable-Kit.html

thoughts?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it could be to much light (these +T5) and could lead to algue growing. You need just Blue strip and run it on schedule

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*these look cool*

What about the Ecoxotic Stunner strips? Maybe 1 strip, the Panorama Pro Blue and Magenta or just the royal blue...
http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-lights/panorama-modules/panorama-pro-module.html

....or splurge a bit and get the RBG Pro...it sure looks looks awesome! 
http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-lights/panorama-modules/rgb-panorama-pro-led-module.html


----------

